

How to tag incoming email automatically? - pristinepeak

I have tried using Taqilla or "Tag the Bird" (which doesn't work for Shredder).I am looking for a way to tag incoming emails based on the content of the email. This should make it easier to sort the emails given the huge volume of mailing lists that I get.<p>Any solutions?
======
madhouse
What OS? Client side, or server side?

There's a billion ways to tag email, but which of these are available highly
depends on your setup.

